# Spaltennamen mit C# und SQL abfragen



## Nightcrawler83 (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin Programmieranfänger und habe mir deshalb das Buch Visual C# 2010 zugelegt.
Seit einiger Zeit schreibe ich nun an einem Programm, mit dem ich Daten aus einer Datenbank abfrage und damit Berechnungen durchführe. Es handelt sich dabei um eine von mir, mit MS Access 2010, erstellte Datenbank mit einer einer tabelle und ca 15 Spalten. Bisher habe ich immer nur die Inhalte abgefragt, was auch priam geklappt hat:

```
datacon.ConnectionString = "Provider="+ datenbankprovider + ";"+"Data Source=" + datenbankpfad;
                datacmd.Connection = datacon;

                datacmd.CommandText = "select Gruppenname from Gruppen";
                datacon.Open();
                datareader = datacmd.ExecuteReader();
```
Nun möchte ich aber die Spaltennamen und nicht deren Inhalt herausbekommen und kriegs einfach nicht hin. leider enden an der Stelle auch die Infos des Buches -.-
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen****
Aus den Einträgen hier im Forum konnte ich bisher nicht schlau werden.

Grüße D.


----------

